# Places to visit in UAE & Middle East



## simondubai (May 12, 2011)

Looking for some interesting trips away from Dubai - any interesting road trips, places to visit in the desert, or anything recommended to see around the UAE/Middle East? Cheers


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

simondubai said:


> Looking for some interesting trips away from Dubai - any interesting road trips, places to visit in the desert, or anything recommended to see around the UAE/Middle East? Cheers


Drive to Oman (Muscat, or Salalah, whichever you like)

Drive to Liwa and stay at the Qasr Al Sarab
(On your way there, try to pass by and see some of the Rainbow Sheikh's collection of cars and weird trinkets. Google Rainbow Sheikh for more info).

Go to Al Ain and drive up to Jebel Hafeet, stay at the Mercure at the top.


other than that, you're pretty limited to where you drive. If you do end up in Fujairah or RAK at night, watch out for wild donkeys and goats.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

If you are willing to move around the middle east a little more (ie, fly there) there are a couple of destinations worth visiting a couple hours flight away.

Some of which you'd probably never dream of visiting from home-base (god knows I did not...).


----------



## simondubai (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas junkymoe all look amazing and definitely the Qasr al Sarab hotel and the mountain road in Jebel Hafeet.

Definitely would be interested in taking a flight to visit some places further a field aswell, so if you have any ideas Lita Rulez please send them my way.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yas Island bird watching, Hatta pools, mangrove crab hunting (few different places can do this and need not be with a tour operator but Al Quaim ??spelling?? has much cleaner/clearer water), snorkeling out at snoopy island, flamingoe watching (if you get access to a 4x4 to go out there), Al Ain zoo (bit hot  but can go in the evenings and is nice to see some stuff including the endangered little wild cats that are SO cute)...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

simondubai said:


> Thanks for the ideas junkymoe all look amazing and definitely the Qasr al Sarab hotel and the mountain road in Jebel Hafeet.
> 
> Definitely would be interested in taking a flight to visit some places further a field aswell, so if you have any ideas Lita Rulez please send them my way.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


Well, Syria might not be the best destination right now, but keep it in mind as a possible destination. 
As far as Middle East places I have visited from here, it's n°3 on my list. A little room in a hostel in old Damascus, you can visit the old city (loads of things to see, busy two to three days hands down), and from there you can organize a couple of visits to the sites around.

Number 2 on my list would have to be Jordan. Petra alone is worth the trip. But other sites are gorgeous as well, and if you have never done it, a day by the dead see is an experience hard to describe. I mean, I had read about it and all, but until you have actually been in the water, you can't imagine what it's like.

Number 1 has to be Iran. I never thought I'd say that (hell, my wife had to coerce me into going there), but the place is amazing, the people are amazing, it's just an incredible experience. And driving back from Persepolis with the 50 year old driver playing Bob Marley's greatest hits and explaining life to the 22 year old tour guide was priceless 

If your up for a longer flight and want to get out of the Middle East type countries, I'd strongly suggest considering Sri Lanka and India. I was the first one to say "I won't go to India but over the week end to see the Taj Mahal", but after 10 days there, I am happy I went and enjoyed most of it. Again the sights are amazing, the historical sites gorgeous.


----------



## simondubai (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions! Sounds like you've had some amazing experiences travelling around the Middle East. Definitely think I will be going over to Petra and the Dead Sea at some point and hopefully India aswell.



Lita_Rulez said:


> Well, Syria might not be the best destination right now, but keep it in mind as a possible destination.
> As far as Middle East places I have visited from here, it's n°3 on my list. A little room in a hostel in old Damascus, you can visit the old city (loads of things to see, busy two to three days hands down), and from there you can organize a couple of visits to the sites around.
> 
> Number 2 on my list would have to be Jordan. Petra alone is worth the trip. But other sites are gorgeous as well, and if you have never done it, a day by the dead see is an experience hard to describe. I mean, I had read about it and all, but until you have actually been in the water, you can't imagine what it's like.
> ...


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

For UAE, I will recommend some other places not mentioned:
- AL werya'a water spring
- Wadi Qahfy between Al Ain & Mehadah 
- Khasab is good olso
- Hatta, hatta fort & museum
- Al Aqaa Beach
- Western region in general
- Bab el shams hotel
- Arabian Pennsiula Animal center in sharjah
- Seniyyah Island in UAQ & Sir Bani yas Island in AD

Oman & KSA are have so many places to visit.
Yemen is the best but not recommended for now.

For Iran you need at least 20 days trip to north Iran (shomaal as they call it)
A week is enough Jordan and also for Syria


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

remaaz said:


> For UAE, I will recommend some other places not mentioned:
> ....


Thanks Remaaz - a really useful addition to my hit list. I agree with you about Yemen SUCH a shame the place is falling apart; it is quite unique.


----------

